# With Ivo in Denver, Kiss KG Goodbye!



## ExtremeBrigs (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm interested to hear you guys' points of view:

Now that Iverson's in Denver, the Wolves are screwed within their division and certainly within the realm of possibility that KG can win a championship with the current group.

That said, KG's going SOMEWHERE eventually. Where, do you think?

As a writer in Chicago, of course we'd love to see him here, and we've certainly got the pieces, but who else would have the stuff to get it done?

I'll start--how about our NY pick this year (probably will be somewhere in the 4 - 9 range with how the Knicks are playing), along with Michael Sweetney's and P.J. Brown's expiring contract (that's about 11-12 mil in cap space for you guys next year), and either Andres Nocioni or Luol Deng.

Deng (or Noch), Sweetney, Brown, and a 2007 #1.

Would that get it done? Or do you think KG's actually going to stick around? Just curious


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

RJ, Krstic, Wright, 1st round pick for KG?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Now I sense this is the last season KG will ever wear a Wolves uniform. 

Kevin McHale loves to screw us around.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

My answer is always and forever: No Deal.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We'll take him!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

ExtremeBrigs said:


> That said, KG's going SOMEWHERE eventually.


I wouldn't be so sure of that. He wasn't headed anywhere before AI demanded to be traded, and there's no reason for that to change now.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Exactly Socco, I think through all the talk, KG will retire in Minny.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd like to be proved wrong.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Steez said:


> We'll take him!


Naw, I wouldn't want Kobe here. We have too many guards anyways.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lets just say that KG said he wants to be traded and the wolves agreed, same situation with AI and they are in heated talks with the Lakers, who would you guys want from L.A.? Other than Kobe....


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Steez said:


> Lets just say that KG said he wants to be traded and the wolves agreed, same situation with AI and they are in heated talks with the Lakers, who would you guys want from L.A.? Other than Kobe....


First round, Odom, Bynum, Phil


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

it would be great for KG to retire a wolf... 

BUT.. i would love for him to win a ring... with that said.. i would love for him to play with kobe in LA.


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

KG should demand a trade like AI did, his career is going nowhere with the T-wolves (no disrespect, Minnesota fans).


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

jokeaward said:


> First round, Odom, Bynum, Phil


As a bonus LA will add Sasha for free.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Theonee said:


> As a bonus LA will add Sasha for free.


Seriously though..even if there is no trade that goes down...you can have Sasha Vujacic


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

I hope, and guess that he'll be wolf the entire career, if that's not possible, then -> Chicago.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Did the wolves announce any statement regarding not getting A.I?


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

the main event said:


> Did the wolves announce any statement regarding not getting A.I?


If they did, I hope it started with "we, as an organization don't care what the fans think."


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

The King of the World said:


> If they did, I hope it started with "we, as an organization don't care what the fans think."


Too hopefull there. they will never be that honest LOL.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

trade him to chicago... hate it, cry about it, get over it... we dont have any other choice at this point because mchale is now more obviously than ever not trying to improve this team.
to the bulls with reed for deng, duhon, pj brown, sweets and the knicks 1st.
pj and sweetneys expire, wolves pray for oden.

foye/duhon/hudson
mccants/jaric
deng/ricky
smith/griffin
oden/blount

for the meantime, the deals will expire in 3 years ish (the likes of hudson and blount) just when the young guys are hitting their primes and money could be used to put some decent guys around them.


meanwhile chicago and garnett get to the finals for the next 3 years.


if he has to leave thats what i wanna see, id love more than anything for him to win here in minny. but does anyone on here honestly think its gonna happen?

otherwise, throw everything at paul pierce, steph marbury, J rich.... just get garnett some real help


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

At this point there is very little that I would like to see more than KG being traded to a contender. I don't even care what McHale gets back, because regardless of what it is it's gonna be the equivalent of 60 cents on the dollar.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I actually don't mind having KG traded to Lakers. It'd be an interesting combo of KG & Kobe. Like many, I always wanted KG to have something before he retired, to receive a NBA championship ring. Sadly, he won't if he is being with the failing Wolves team the rest of his career.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Trade him to the Bulls.


----------



## Mikki has cool hair (Dec 2, 2006)

You would think the teams who would make a serious play would be Chicago, LA, and New Jersey. I don't think they would want to trade him to the west so unless LA has far and away the best offer I don't think they go there. Between Chi and NJ...Chi has more to offer but the question is do they want to offer there goods? It depends on how they are playing...and they are playing very well right now.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mikki has cool hair said:


> You would think the teams who would make a serious play would be Chicago, LA, and New Jersey. I don't think they would want to trade him to the west so unless LA has far and away the best offer I don't think they go there. Between Chi and NJ...Chi has more to offer but the question is do they want to offer there goods? It depends on how they are playing...and they are playing very well right now.


He is already in the West for last 12+ seasons. Most definitely not New Jersey. Chicago, Maybe. Lakers, why not?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Lakers, why? They have nothing to offer. Literally. I think every team in the league could offer more than they would. I'm sure the Lakers would love to have him, and I'm sure he'd have alot of success, but why should that matter to the Wolves? What matters is what they could give for him.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

My actual idea (yes, one of my beloved 4-team trades! ):

KG to Indiana


Indiana trade JO and Marquis Daniels to Minnesota; trade SJax to NY;

Minnesota trade KG and Troy Hudson to Indiana; trade Mark Blount to Cleveland;

Cleveland trade Eric Snow to NY and Zydrunas Ilgauskas to Minnesota; trade Ira Newble to Indiana;

NY trade Steve Francis to Cleveland;


Indiana get in KG their true superstar; They won't miss SJax and Quis much, because they can put Granger to start as a SG, and use Saras as his backup (since Hudson can play the PG); Newble is a defensive SG/SF that was included to fill salaries;

Minny lose KG, but still get a pretty good player in JO, and a good C in Ilgauskas; A really good frontcourt; They solve their PG logjam, while getting a useful player in Quis.

Cleveland promote Varejão as his starting C, while getting a fine scoring backup C in Mark Blount. They get in Steve Francis a pretty good PG, who isn't afraid to shoot, and I think that he can fit well with Hughes style, and may be more willing to be the 2nd option, deferring to Lebron James.

NY get rid of their scoring PG backcourt by trading Francis, acquiring a defensive one in Snow (who is a good veteran leader also), and get in SJax a good scoring option to play SF; (And he can still help in some future brawl fights! )


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> Lakers, why? They have nothing to offer. Literally. I think every team in the league could offer more than they would. I'm sure the Lakers would love to have him, and I'm sure he'd have alot of success, but why should that matter to the Wolves? What matters is what they could give for him.


well i think they offer a lot of cap relief and can take on some of minny's bad deals in the trade.
it'd be based around bynum, im not that high on him yet but a 19 year old true center who can actually produve is pretty rare, a pick and either farmar or kwame would be included aswell i would guess


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Chicago is the place.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Chicago is the place.


chicago/garnett rumors have died, well all kg trade rumors have been silenced for a while now.
but you would have to think they would still have interest, its just on one of the gm's to make the first move


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

KG is goin wants to go to a team that can win a Championship now. Minnesota has never really given him a chance too and garnett is not gettin any younger


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey I tried that thing ur doing for Mbenga for Ndudi Ebi... Didn't work out well...lol


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> KG is goin wants to go to a team that can win a Championship now. Minnesota has never really given him a chance too and garnett is not gettin any younger


I'm sure everyone has already known this for a couple years now. :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> I'm sure everyone has already known this for a couple years now. :biggrin:


yeah i was gonna say lol


----------

